

Updated Roku players still lack YouTube - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/roku-refreshes-streaming-media-player-line/

======
xxdesmus
A lot people really don't care that much about YouTube (me included). The only
real downside I see to my Roku 3 would be the lack of LAN streaming. YouTube
is not even on my top 10 list of features I care about.

